# Shoutout to whoever took that $4.15 Burger King order all the way up in Blue Bell. #grubhub #KOP



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

You are the real hero. I think after the fourth time rejecting that one, I decided it was time to sign off of Grubhub for the night.


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

Do you work off block as I do? Otherwise if you're getting the min pay, why not take it? 

Where other drivers are happy wth the min pay with a block, for me it was never worth it. I made more off block than the minimum.

I'd bet that person never got their food, though. People talk on here about how GH orders are the highest, but in my area DD and UE don't have orders that low as GH.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ive been watching some premier GH drivers on youtube that accept every order. It seems like GH hooks them up with a lot of really good orders as well. Im going to try this one of these days just to see what happens. I got premier status when I first started GH but lost it right away for dropping blocks. Ever since then Ive been picking and choosing orders. Ive been getting an insane amount of no tip orders (50%?). I really think that they are taking care of their premier drivers these days

There’s just no way that many people aren’t tipping on GH esp on a Sunday. You really have to go out of your way not to tip on GH


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Ive been watching some premier GH drivers on youtube that accept every order. It seems like GH hooks them up with a lot of really good orders as well. Im going to try this one of these days just to see what happens. I got premier status when I first started GH but lost it right away for dropping blocks. Ever since then Ive been picking and choosing orders. Ive been getting an insane amount of no tip orders (50%?). I really think that they are taking care of their premier drivers these days
> 
> There's just no way that many people aren't tipping on GH esp on a Sunday. You really have to go out of your way not to tip on GH


YMMV... I work on and off block and I honestly don't notice a difference in the quality of deliveries. It might be different in other markets. I was on block the other night and they were sending me all kinds of shitty no tip orders. The tipping has gotten worse with GrubHub orders since I started. It really seems that it started getting really bad after UberSHiTs eats launced here. It could be just coincidental, but of course I want to make that connection between the two platforms. If you're not getting tips, GrubHub definitely pays the worst. They don't actually pay real mileage. That "as the crow flies mileage" thing is absolute garbage!


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Goongpad77 said:


> YMMV... I work on and off block and I honestly don't notice a difference in the quality of deliveries. It might be different in other markets. I was on block the other night and they were sending me all kinds of shitty no tip orders. The tipping has gotten worse with GrubHub orders since I started. It really seems that it started getting really bad after UberSHiTs eats launced here. It could be just coincidental, but of course I want to make that connection between the two platforms. If you're not getting tips, GrubHub definitely pays the worst. They don't actually pay real mileage. That "as the crow flies mileage" thing is absolute garbage!
> Tip or no to GrubHub needs every single order picked up. They're not going to not send somebody who's close to that pick up just because their premier.


----------



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

Tuxi said:


> Do you work off block as I do? Otherwise if you're getting the min pay, why not take it?
> 
> Where other drivers are happy wth the min pay with a block, for me it was never worth it. I made more off block than the minimum.
> 
> I'd bet that person never got their food, though. People talk on here about how GH orders are the highest, but in my area DD and UE don't have orders that low as GH.


I have been working blocks, but rarely need to rely on the min pay. I have been dabbling with multi-app on the slower nights for the last week, and it seems to be the way to go. And yes, GH seems to have both the best payouts and the worst payouts.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Peteza34 said:


> I have been working blocks, but rarely need to rely on the min pay. I have been dabbling with multi-app on the slower nights for the last week, and it seems to be the way to go. And yes, GH seems to have both the best payouts and the worst payouts.


You should run multi apps regardless. I'll run GH, DD & PM on and accept 3 orders at a time.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You should run multi apps regardless. I'll run GH, DD & PM on and accept 3 orders at a time.


This has become impossible with DD for me these days. The pickup/dropoff windows have gotten so short it's hard enough even doing on time with one order. I tried the other day and started getting warning texts saying they were going to forfeit my order. I was only 5 minutes late to the pickup.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> This has become impossible with DD for me these days. The pickup/dropoff windows have gotten so short it's hard enough even doing on time with one order. I tried the other day and started getting warning texts saying they were going to forfeit my order. I was only 5 minutes late to the pickup.


You've got 15 minutes to pick up the order after accepting it. I've let a couple lapse & was sent the order again, which was a waste of time imo.


----------

